# Anryu kanji help



## simona (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi there kanji readers!

Could someone help me out with this? It's on the opposite face to Anryu's signature on a santuko.

Thanks!
/S


----------



## Pisau (Oct 18, 2022)

This one's _really_ tricky, but I'll have a go...

Ta... [kefu?]
[Ka?]... tsu-shige


----------



## simona (Oct 19, 2022)

Pisau said:


> This one's _really_ tricky, but I'll have a go...
> 
> Ta... [kefu?]
> [Ka?]... tsu-shige


Thanks, any idea what it translates to? Someones name perhaps? The knife is totally unused though bought 2nd hand via na auction.


----------



## Pisau (Oct 19, 2022)

simona said:


> Thanks, any idea what it translates to? Someones name perhaps? The knife is totally unused though bought 2nd hand via na auction.



Anryu-san was one of the founding members of the Takefu Knife Village co-op.

Katsushige is his first name. 

Again, I was not 100% on the kanji, but area and first name seems to be the common format e.g: Sakai, Yoshikazu etc. otherwise I really couldn't make head or tails of the three characters.

Congrats on the winning bid.


----------

